# ... Thrianta...?



## somedaii (Aug 6, 2007)

hello hello!

so, i still don't have pics or anything, due to lack of digital camera. however, i've noticed a lack of mention of the Thrianta breed.

i've found plenty of breed specs online, but no personal recounts of this affectionate(i'm assuming, since Turbo is an absolute love!) breed. that's all i'm posting this for, is to find out if any of you others share your lives with these beautiful redheads, and maybe strike up a convo!

so, let me know!
thanks.
sabrina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 6, 2007)

I fell in love with the Thriantas at yesterdays Rabbit Show. This one won BIS in the third show. 







When I spoke to the breeder, he told me, cute as they were but they arebiters.


----------



## somedaii (Aug 6, 2007)

biters, really?

man.. my Turbo has such a sweet disposition, and has never bit me! she even comes up for cuddles when i have her out on my bed! she's a bit spunky, and definately has an attitude, but it's more mischievious and curious than anything.

funny story. i just joined a thrianta lovers group on yahoo, and came across the breeder who produced both of my buns! small world, right?!

i'm pretty sure Turbo is a bit bigger than breed standard, and i have yet to see a pic of one with a dewlap(which she has!). i know D got her for a pretty good price because she wasn't show standard.. but her coloring is better than many of the does and bucks i've seen on breeders sites!


----------



## somedaii (Aug 13, 2007)

a breeder in IN(i think) contacted me recently.. he has a buck, about eight months old, who's testicles never dropped.

he knows i have a thrianta as a pet, and wanted to know if i could help find his little boy a good home.

thought i'd put it out there..
-sabrina


----------



## Ivory (Aug 14, 2007)

Thris are like, one of the most beautiful breeds I've ever seen. Jeez, I'd love one. They rival Hotots for my affection.


----------



## somedaii (Aug 15, 2007)

here's the letter i received. i know Louisiana is far from Indiana, but maybe you guys could arrange something.. if you really want one! contact Tina, let her know we talked. 

not only are they beautiful, but they are curious, outgoing, and loveable. i've heard they can be trying, and Turbo def has an attitude.. but i wouldn't have her any other way! what can i say, redheads are the bomb! :biggrin2:
-sabrina


_
Hi Sabrina,_ _I read your post on the Thrianta group site. Welcome to the world of "Fire of the Fancy" - that's the Thrianta's official nickname just in case you didn't know.



I got my first "T" at the 2005 National Rabbit Show...I fell in love with their round face and deep red color....then I won the "T" that was in the raffle! His name is Chance....took a chance and won.



Since then I've purchased a couple of does and another buck. I had my first litter in December...only three kits, but the momma did a great job with them. Both of my original does are bred and due in about 2 weeks. I still have one of the does from the first litter. My daughter is showing her (and Chance) for 4-H this summer...in fact we just tookthem to the Indiana State Fairgrounds today for Thursday's show. __Since you mentioned that your "T" is going to be a pet I wanted to tell you that the buck from my first litter needs to find a home as someones pet. (The other doe is already in a pet home....nothing wrong with her, that's just where she ended up) Due to the fact that his testicles never dropped he can't be shown or bred, he should be neutered. As you are already learning "T"'s make wonderful pets, they are little red clowns, yet they love to cuddle as well. So, as you are sharing the joys of your bunny with others, if someone should happen to mention wanting one for a pet, please have them contact me. He needs to go somewhere else soon because of cage space issues. I'm in Yorktown, IN. You or they can contact me at this email address [email protected]_ _Most of the information that you will read on this group will be concentrated on the showing and breeding of our wonderful "T"s, but you should keep reading and learn as much as you can.



Enjoy, enjoy!_ _Tina Reif_ _Fine Lines Farm_


----------



## Ivory (Aug 15, 2007)

I would love to take that Thri, the problem is that Erik does not tolerate males. I plan to have a Thrianta in the future (and a Hotot) but for now, it's just Erik and Ivory.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 16, 2007)

Awww

You should post this in the rescue me section so more people will see it


----------



## somedaii (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm on it!:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually, Im not quite sure what to do with this thread! onder:

This section (Bunny Breeds) is meant to be mostly a "read only" section with specs and pics of the breeds.

Im going to move this to the Rabbitry since the conversation is about Thrianta as a breed.

*Somedaii,* would you mind looking at the examples of the threads we have in the Bunny Breeds section and creating one for Thriantas (with specs and pics)? That would be awesome! I'll pm Stan and ask him to repost his pic there as well.

As for the Thrianta who needs a home, we cant technically post that in the Rescue Me section since its a breeder selling animals who are pet quality. But we can leave it in this thread that Im moving to the Rabbitry.

Thanks!

Haley


----------



## clarzoo (Aug 16, 2007)

Thrianta's are gorgeous! A friend of mine got her first pair at the ARBA convention last October. She has a litter from them that is turning out really nice. Her buck (the dad of the litter) got Best Junior Buck at the convention!

I've worked with her Thrianta's a bit and I definitely wouldn't label them as biters! They aren't super cuddly though. But man, that color is amazing!!


----------



## somedaii (Aug 16, 2007)

it's funny... Turbo isn't a biter, but she is a boxer!

she gets so mad sometimes, and she lunges and grunts.. but never to bite, just to "box". she thrusts her front feet forward at me, or in the most recent case, the soy nut treats i bought for the girls! i think she's trying to tell me to stop sticking them in her face, she's not interested!

lol. it's cute, and i still think i'll get biten eventually.. she's very tempermental! but for now, at least i don't flinch away every time she does it.
-sabrina


----------



## bluebird (Aug 17, 2007)

I have seen thriantras at shows and thought about getting some but i never heard anyone say they were biters and the one i handled was sweet.bluebird


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've seen Thrianta's at a few shows. God has given me the strength to resist the temptation to get one. However they are beautiful rabbits.

Dan


----------



## clarzoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought I'd add a little more color to this thread!!


These are pictures of my friends first litter of Thrianta's. They are super cute babies :biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Aug 28, 2007)

I've always wanted a breeding pair of Thrianta's just for fun. But every empty cage space I get...I put a Dutch in it.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 28, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I've always wanted a breeding pair of Thrianta's just for fun. But every empty cage space I get...I put a Dutch in it.



just toss some of them my way! 

The Thrianta's are beautiful, that color is so vibrant!


----------

